# Mezmerize MIUI



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just flashed MIUI 1.9.2.. it has that com.android.phone force close. Can i go back to 1.8.26 without any problems?


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes

SCH-I500 * MIUI


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Was that issue still present in that build?


----------

